
New Zealand bans sales of homes to foreigners - leonagano
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-45199034
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17766840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17766840)
(170 comments)

Other submissions of the same story from various sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17771620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17771620)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17769280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17769280)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17767741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17767741)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17765607](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17765607)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17765105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17765105)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17739471](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17739471)

